# Friday night at the RIVERRRTRRRRACKKKK...



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

I know there have been a lot of big races lately, but the attendance has been slow and we need to pull together as racers so we can have a great night of racing. If you live around the area, or the Houston area, please come race with us on friday nights. Races start at 9pm so you have plenty of time to get off work and charge batteries, or whatever, eat and come racing. We have a great crowd around here with positive attitudes, competitive driving, and lots of fun people....The crew at the river do a lot to make sure the track is just right, so come on down and play with us.....and Joes Hobby Room has Mugen parts, Traxxas parts, batteries, tires, lots of tires, engines, and other support equipment, We try and order whatever you may need so, come see us, and See you at the river on friday........
See Ya,
Mad Dog 

Go to Joe's......................


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*ill be there*

2 for nitro buggy, are we racing 4x4 sc also?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Sweeeeeet.*

Get'er done.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Come on guys lets support all the tracks.The more tracks we keep in businesss the better off we all are.
I'll be there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm planning on running at both this weekend, River Friday and Vertigo Saturday.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

:cheers: +1


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Ill be there


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

+1


Graydog328 said:


> I'm planning on running at both this weekend, River Friday and Vertigo Saturday.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Now that racing is coming back full speed, I am using work as just something to do between races, I am gonna go ironman this weekend and race River friday night and vertigo saturday. My car is ready to go and loaded up waiting to come out Friday night. Look forward to the good times on a great track Friday night.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Corey,
It is a run what brung, any vehicle goes.
All you guys racing River and Vertigo,
Way to go hardcore. I will try to do both if the wife will let me. Either way I will definately be at the River.

We will be enjoying a new 48" tall wall around concrete bowl leading into quad. It is being installed today. here is a really bad cell phone picture to wet your appetite.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like you could wall ride that!!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

count me in for friday night under the lights!!!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!


darrenwilliams said:


> Corey,
> It is a run what brung, any vehicle goes.
> All you guys racing River and Vertigo,
> Way to go hardcore. I will try to do both if the wife will let me. Either way I will definately be at the River.
> ...


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

If I can get my buggy together in time I may.. doubt it but you never know. depends on work


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> +1


 I got someting for you this time Chuck


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Does the track have power,air, tables ect. or do I need to bring my own.
never been there.......


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

skillett said:


> Does the track have power,air, tables ect. or do I need to bring my own.
> never been there.......


 Yes the River has power,tables, and etc.. Although I like to bring my own tent. River does not provide food or drinks.
I need to put lights on the back of my car for you "Skillett". So you can follow my lead...


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't care what they say about you ,your alright:rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

On my way down to check out the new wall. What I hear is you pretty much have to drive it.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh ya something different!! Reminds me of my bmx days wall riding


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Only thing missing is a loop after the wall.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

So *** why a wall at that turn. Didnt seem like alot of ppl were flying off it; or is it angled so we can wall ride it now???!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

How did the wall turn out as far as speed wise to the qaud? Better or worse? I'm not a fan of change


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

The track is no different, just a wall to keep the cars from going over the berm, had a blast last night river crew!!!!!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome, KJ and I will be out there next Friday with the pop up and are gonna head over to the easter race at Vertigo Saturday! Can't wait to get back to the river!!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*fun times*

I had a blast friday night. Nice to see everyone coming down.

Go to Joes.......


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the invite guys ,all i can sat is ya'll have one kick%#@ track.
Congrats : Chuck,Maddog &Troy


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

look forward to seeing you down there again


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> look forward to seeing you down there again


maybe this friday is good time to come out to the river


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I like that


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

T minus 36 hours and 5 minutes til the gate drops at the River, I don't think I can wait that long!!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Get er Done*

Friday night racin at the riverrrrrrrrr. I can't wait either. Who's coming with me??????Who's coming with me????/ Get it....Thank you Jan.....

Go to Joes...............


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am rebuilding my car now. I should be down early for some practice and tune.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Come on down*

Bring it guys. Get er Done at the River on friday night.....

Go to Joes...........................


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Darren he said the track is open no rain,

Pack up and go to the river for some nitetime racing!!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Had a Blassssstttttttt.......*

Friday nights are the best times racing a guy could have. If you guys haven't been to the river lately you need to come down soon. Buddy where you beeeen.

Go to Joes..............


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Dave has agreed to run the race while we are all in Austin. The track will be open for racing this Firday Night.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

I will be running the race once more, Doug and Darren will have there phones on in case of problems. I think I can do it once more with out no hang ups. Ken did erase all names and transponders on a misstake delete so I will be typing in every one by hand so there will be a silent check in before all first round races! Do not forget, also make sure when you fill out the entry form to have all info I need on it! See you guys Friday!

Dave


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Frrrridayyyyy at the Riverrrrrrrrr*

So you there.....


----------

